# Name this Scent!



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I SO miss Rainbow Meadows scent calculator for mixing and naming scents. Can ya'll give me suggestions for a name for this soap?
It will first be made into a shave bar, but after the holidays, I'll make it into a bath bar, as well.

2 parts orange eo
1 part red grapefruit eo
1 part tea tree eo
2 parts spearmint eo
1 part thyme eo

It smells wonderful (haven't soaped it yet, but it's great in the baggy), but I really need a name other than Citrus Mint Thyme.

If I pick your suggestion, I'll send you a bar!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Zombie Apocalypse

This essential oil combination is guaranteed to ward off Zombies in the New Year. If no Zombies appear you 
know that it has worked!


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

How bout tea thyme


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

"Tea Thyme" is cute, but it doesn't address the obvious mint/citrus combo. It sounds like an excellent scent combination, though.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I like Vicki's idea. I think I may steal it. :biggrin


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL Stacey I was thinking the same thing!! Course my household is currently obsessed with zombies


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I like 'Tea Thyme'.  Mint/citrus always makes me think of tea. I couldn't figure out how to fit the 'thyme' in. LOL


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

If you had stuck some lemon in there I would have said. "Mint tea thyme with lemon" but alas "mint tea thyme with orange" doesn't roll off the tongue right. Sorry
Wait how bout "Mint tea thyme with citrus".


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

Man Shave Thyme


----------



## CindyB59 (May 1, 2011)

"Thyme To Wake Up". I always think of citrus-y and minty scents as refreshing and bit eye-opening, and tea is always part of my mornings .


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh cindy b59. I like that. I vote for cindy's. Lol


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, CindyB is on the right track. I want a name, not an obvious complete description. LOL, Vicki's was quite imaginative, but I don't think Zombie Apocolypse is what I had in mind. :lol You can have that one Stacey.

Keep them coming ladies (and gents). Appreciate the help.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Tea thyme with a pic of mint leaves and an orange


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I am doing a Zombie soap also....not the name above, but something like it  Vicki


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

So did anybody win the name this scent contest and if so who? What's the name even if no one won. :crazy.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Ha! Darlene, I have not picked a name yet. I'm still looking for more suggestions (I have it listed on FB and will have a contest at the FM, as well. In fact, I haven't soaped it yet. 

I was thinking, since the "prize" I offered is soap and I'm posting here on DGI is in the soap section where y'all make soaps, AND since I have 500 lbs of pork in my freezer, I'll change the prize to bacon and ham steaks, all I can fit into a medium flat rate box, if that will get me more suggestions! :biggrin


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Dang Cindy, I would take the bacon. :biggrin ok well, I don't do facebook but you already have my ideas. Do you get many from fb?


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

Winter Thyme


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

tea thyme in the orchard........ :biggrin sorry the bacon got me excited. :lol


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I've been wracking my brain to come up with something clever, just because of the bacon! I'm not very good at this kind of thing. The funny thing is, we raise our own pigs and have our own bacon! But, there's just never enough bacon on a pig....


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok now all I can think of is bacon scents. Thyme 4 Bacon LOL.


----------

